# Say hello to my little friend!



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

[/URL][/IMG]

Just picked it up today. $775 plus tax. Sweet shooter. Range session was interupted by a rear sight that decides to come loose after a couple of hundred rounds. First time I didn't have any allen wrenches in my range bag. Anyway she ingested a steady diet of assorted ammo before the sight trouble, and I plan on a repeat trip in the morning to complete my initial firing session and will post my range report afterward.
I think I'll sleep with her tonight.
First Colt I've owned since I sold my Mark IV Series 70 in 1983 for gas money when I left the Marines.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

JimmySays said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Just picked it up today. $775 plus tax. Sweet shooter. Range session was interupted by a rear sight that decides to come loose after a couple of hundred rounds. First time I didn't have any allen wrenches in my range bag. Anyway she ingested a steady diet of assorted ammo before the sight trouble, and I plan on a repeat trip in the morning to complete my initial firing session and will post my range report afterward.
> I think I'll sleep with her tonight.
> First Colt I've owned since I sold my Mark IV Series 70 in 1983 for gas money when I left the Marines.


 That is one sweet looking Colt you have there Mr.Jimmy.:drooling: Good luck with it.:smt023


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Thank you sir! I can't believe it's been 25 years between Colts. Where does the time go Baldy?


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

Nice lookin' .45!


----------



## LARRYSTARLING (Dec 24, 2006)

Congrats on a fine looking XSE.....:smt1099


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Sweet looking lady you got there.


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Completed my first prolonged range session, which was interupted by rear sight loosening.
Shot about 450 rounds of Speer Lawman, Remington UMC and Federal American Eagle all 230 gr ball ammo, Cor-Bon DPX 160gr, Cor-Bon Powerball 165gr JHP and Cor-Bon 230gr JHP, Federal Hydra Shock 230gr JHP and last but not least Remington Golden Saber 185gr +P JHP.
All went downrange without a hitch, no FTF/FTE. Had 2 magazines that failed to lock slide open on last round (both Kimber). All in all it was a smooth, sweet shooting pistol that made me wonder what kept me from owning one for so long.
This weapon was shot straight out of the box, no lube, wipedown or anything. I cycled the slide a few times and verified no obstruction in the barrel (you would be suprised) and let her rip. After a field stripping and cleaning at the house I noticed that this offering from Colt was much, much tighter than my last Colt. No complaints here, seeing it was a good shooter out of the box it will only get better after a good break in.
The only problem I had was the rear sight loosened up about every box of ammo. I had an allen wrench this time and had to keep tightening it until my session was over. After cleaning I removed the set screw and added a little blue locktite, that should solve that.
All in all I am satisfied with the XSE offering from Colt. Had everything I needed and the price was reasonable, since I'm divorced there was no argument over the price.(ha,ha)
I was really most happy that it ate all the assorted ammo I threw at it like it was a Glock. Not bad for a 100 year old shooting platform.:smt023:smt023


----------

